# Pulsar Train synths



## tf-drone (Sep 27, 2021)

Dear forum,

has anyone tried a synth with the 'pulsar train synthesis'? Looks interesting, but there are not many VSTs around:
- Recluse Pulsar (on salle at ADSR) / Pulsar Vintage
- Hamburg Audio Nuklear
- Quilcom PTS
- some SuperCollider code

Seems it is some kind of granular synthesis. What special uses do the have? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 28, 2021)

MSoundFactory has this option too. It is really fun to dive into. @Chandler has done a couple of videos as a matter of fact. They’re a fun watch, and can maybe give you more insights as well.


----------

